# Help Getting Started Please



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello, i am starting a business doing shirts and other articles of clohting. I have been reading up on this forum about the various methods of printing shirts. It appears i will probably be going to someone to get them done since I dont have the time and skill to print my type of designs, i can only print the simple ones. But then i read about the heat pressing techniques. I am trying to print designs like this: 

http://www.verizonwirelessusers.com/gallery/d/20-3/MeetMicShirtPresent.jpg

If i bought a wide format printer like the Epson 1280 (with bulk ink CIS) that uses Pigment ink as well as some good transfers that dont have that "transfer" feel like people were discussing in here, i could print these designs. Around what will the costs per shirt be? Anybody have any websites they can refer me to that sells transfers? Are there any other wide format printers that use pigment ink?


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Also is a press like this good enough for non-commercial printing. I plan to only print about... 12 shirts at a time. Probably only 12 shirts a week in some cases. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/The-Monkey-Pres...4QQihZ007QQcategoryZ57065QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is that a good press for light work.


----------



## mandy (Aug 26, 2006)

just my opinion. dont spend money on expensive machines. then you need skilled technicians. even in china i find it exasperating depending on good staff.
best find a cheap printer and ask him for wholesales prices
you sell your ideas, artwork and your shirts - 
make sales, get a local printer and let him do it. less risks


----------



## mandy (Aug 26, 2006)

hi. i have 2 of these type - for quick testing colors iin dye sublimation.
ok for transfer prints - small production
are cheap to buy
expensive are the printers - esp wide formats;


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

SO you think i shouldn't try to do the shirts myself? Im not releaseing my clothing until late next year so i have a lot of time to perfect the technique on test shirts. Is it worth it? Most of the printers i am looking at are charging between 3-6 when i supply the shirts. The price raises almost a dollar to get tags put in but then i decided i would put tagless tags in the neck of the shirt to get rid of that charge.


----------



## mandy (Aug 26, 2006)

blacks, concentrate on your graphics and ideas, be creative and promote them. the printers can do them - cheaper on volume.
you can get him to supply the blank ts or get it from the wholesalers
work out your costings. what is the end user paying u.
i am looking at selling blanks from china to australian wholesalers


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

The end user will be paying about 26 dollars so i've been looking into high quality tees. I wanted to get from continental clothing becasue i hear theyre good. If you have some high quality tees selling then im more than interested in buying them. Im trying to keep my cost per shirt below 10 dollars. This cost includes the printing, the shirt itself, the packaging (poly pags with sticker attached). The shipping the buyer pays so thats not a problem. I thought heat pressing them myself would bring the Cost Per shirt down but i see what you're saying.


----------



## mandy (Aug 26, 2006)

in australia - u can but blanks for 8 aud - 10 aud. for small volumes
i have someone interested to buy blanks from me FOB shanghai for 4 aud - volume sales [>1000]. your selling at 26 is good profit - no risk. you concentrate in promotions and sales - we expert printers will give you the service -- haha . you can keep your costs below 12 - thats good profits


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

8 AUD comes out to about 6 USD. So i guess i am getting good prices on shirts. I juse need the quality thats all. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

The gradient effects i have on teh design in my post... Screenprinters are able to do that? I would think another method would have to be used such as heat pressing? Is that true? Does heat pressing usually cost more when you ge tthe printers to do it?


----------



## mandy (Aug 26, 2006)

gradient effect - is it what we call "toning" = in color depth from strong to light. it is latest trend in latest graphics - vey popular. can be done as dots in screen printing but is perfect using digital sublimation prints - and of course must be heat pressed.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

digital sublimation? I'll have to read up on that. I think i might get my shirts professionally done but i still want ot see what heat pressing is like. I might try it just to experience it.


----------



## mandy (Aug 26, 2006)

go visit one printer in melbourne - he may show you.
its easy but demanding skills and patience - my advice above still stand.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Jblack™ said:


> I thought heat pressing them myself would bring the Cost Per shirt down but i see what you're saying.


The Big PLUS about custom transfers is that Pressing and Stocking your own designs and making the shirts yourself to fill demand as you need is a big PLUS.

NO Cash tied up in Cases of printed shirts sitting around. From your shirt sample good quality plastisol transfers is all you need.

They are not too expensive (plastisol transfers). To get good prices per unit/design Yield/Gang up collections with a few designs on a 12"x18" transfer sheet for example. 

..just another way/idea.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Is there a FAQ or tutorial you can point me to that can allow me to get started and find out some more about Plastisol. I've heard the name thrown around reading on this forum but I dont really know much about them. Also some websites where i can purchase them from. What will i need to get to use these transfers?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Jblack™ said:


> Is there a FAQ or tutorial you can point me to that can allow me to get started and find out some more about Plastisol. I've heard the name thrown around reading on this forum but I dont really know much about them. Also some websites where i can purchase them from. What will i need to get to use these transfers?


Another Big Plus using transfers in general is that you can order them from anywhere ZONE wise. Its Cheap to ship paper transfers across the globe.

To order pre-printed shirts on the order hand, it can get expensive when shipping them across the globe. For Pre-Printed shirts try a local Screen Printer if possible.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

I am going to look into these plastisol transfers and i might ask these screenprinters i know to help me out with using these. It shouldnt be too hard??? The only thing that could create problems is getting the location on the shirt to be the same on every shirt and every different shirt size.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Plastisol is basically having a company screen print your design on to a piece of paper, which you can then apply to a shirt with a heat press.

I would advise getting a real press if you intend to do commercial work and not the wooden eBay presses; they are more made for casual, hobby use.

Your cost per shirt in USD should be around $4-$5 (shirt+transfer+ink) if you are pressing them yourself in fairly small numbers. This does NOT account for the cost of the printer, press, etc. however which are (tax-deductable) expenses you'll need to endure as well.

Pressing them yourself sounds like it would work pretty well for what you are looking at doing. Only doing small runs of ~12 or less is expensive to do at another shop; they're usually better suited for larger runs. In addition, most screen printers (perhaps not all?) will not be cheap if you want to do a grayscale effect on only a dozen shirts. 

Heat transfers may be the way to go - but do keep in mind that you'll be limited to light-colored shirts (white/ash) with those, generally. Every process has some advantages and some disadvantages, of course.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Heat transfers may be the way to go - but do keep in mind that you'll be limited to light-colored shirts (white/ash) with those, generally. Every process has some advantages and some disadvantages, of course.


I think Twinge is talking about digital computer transfers.

Plastisol Transfers Print on ALL Fabric colors ( Black T-Shirts etc. )

Here is a sample by copyright sickonsin.com brand.











You can also use opaque digital transfer to print on ALL COLOR Fabrics.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Jblack™ said:


> I am going to look into these plastisol transfers and i might ask these screenprinters i know to help me out with using these. It shouldnt be too hard??? The only thing that could create problems is getting the location on the shirt to be the same on every shirt and every different shirt size.


Front Chest Transfer Placement for example is easy. I use the finger method. Just lay the backside of your hand on the shirt where your pointing finger starts at the neck and measure it with the fingers... usually 3 or 4 fingers down is standard. 

Do remove your hand before you press.......bwahahahaha just kiddin'


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok... SO if i want to do plastisol transfers, i should get a commercial press. Im not looking for bells and whistles though, i just want something that will work. Will a hobby press *work*. And a digital computer transfer thats where you just print it out onto transfer paper and press? What are some websites of companies that make plastisol transfers?


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

I might even just get that hobby eBay press to practice until next year when i go into my runs of 12. Im thinking of doing the digital transfers but then that would involve getting an epson printer 200$+ plus the press 200. Which one is more cost effective.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Jblack™ said:


> Ok... SO if i want to do plastisol transfers, What are some websites of companies that make plastisol transfers?


You may not know this, but you can place a free advertisement on this board LOOKING FOR plastisol transfers when you decide to get some made. 

I think you need a least 15 posts or something like that to be allowed to post a service request on the board.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Jblack™ said:


> I might even just get that hobby eBay press to practice until next year when i go into my runs of 12. Im thinking of doing the digital transfers but then that would involve getting an epson printer 200$+ plus the press 200. Which one is more cost effective.


If you're planning on selling them may be not a good idea to go hobby. Moving up to a good pro press its not alot of money but well woth it.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

But to practice you still think i should go pro?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Jblack™ said:


> But to practice you still think i should go pro?


Hobby stuff, you can just use a Home HOT iron a lot of times. Small prints etc. 

Serious, your handle is *Jblack™* W/trademark. It dosent add up. That looks like a PRO to me.  

Go for it. You decide.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> I think Twinge is talking about digital computer transfers.
> 
> Plastisol Transfers Print on ALL Fabric colors ( Black T-Shirts etc. )
> 
> ...


Correct - I suppose I didn't have a smooth transition between my note on plastisol and going back to talking about regular transfers, hehe.

I think you just like to paste that image because you want to declare you alligience with the undead horde everywhere you can!

And yes, opaque transfers do work on dark shirts -- but would not work very well with the type of design he's doing at all. They only work well with big block images for the most part, and the quality is often questionable.




Jblack™ said:


> Ok... SO if i want to do plastisol transfers, i should get a commercial press. Im not looking for bells and whistles though, i just want something that will work. Will a hobby press *work*. And a digital computer transfer thats where you just print it out onto transfer paper and press? What are some websites of companies that make plastisol transfers?


Sure, it will _work_, but I don't know if it will keep on working or if it will press evenly and at a consistent temperature (which is important). You might end up with a chea press that can do the job, but you also might end up with a $200 paperweight and have to buy a better press anyway.

Another option you might look at would be to call up local t-shirt shops, screen printers, etc. and ask around to see if you can find a used heat press for sale; this might get you a professional press a lot cheaper than you could get one otherwise. However, you still take some risks since you don't know how the press has been treated over the years, etc. I specifiy a local shop for two reasons; 1) you can look at and test the press in person, and 2) you don't have to pay shipping.

Check http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3770 for a veyr length conversation mostly about plastisol.

You might also check http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3560 for a list of companies that make transfers.



Jblack™ said:


> But to practice you still think i should go pro?


If you are planning on making a professional product eventually, it would probably be the best choice. Otherwise, you're dropping $200 on a 'practice' machine and then you still need to drop the full price of the better press later; if you buy the good press right off the bat, you can use that $200 towards it directly.

As I said above, it's possible that the wodden press will work fine for what you need. However, I haven't really heard good things about them being used on a professional level; I've heard people say the platens tend to warp and give you an uneven pressing surface (NOT FUN) over time.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

SO in conclusion, i should go with plastisol and do it myself to reduce the costs per shirt while still maintaining quality and get a pro machine to use?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Twinge said:



> They only work well with big block images for the most part, and the quality is often questionable.


You are way off on this one.  

The posters Graphic on his/hers lead post is NOT A PROBLEM AT ALL to reproduce as High Quality Plastisol Transfers.

.... your comment/info/opinion is a GAS, and an insult to the trades peeps that make plastisol transfer. 

too funny...bwahahahaha


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Twinge said:


> I think you just like to paste that image because you want to declare you alligience with the undead horde everywhere you can!


Wow, slow down big boy. Its a Sample. 

......again too funny. Bwahahahaha  

----------------------------------------------------------

*Jblack™, give it some more though and perhaps try some samples of various tranfers types equip. etc.*

*Any other questions feel free to post.*


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> You are way off on this one.


I think you keep confusing when I'm talking about normal transfers and when I'm talking about Plastisol? Or maybe you just misquoted? If not, then I'd disagree; I've seen numerous people complain about the quality of opaque transfers - plenty enough to consider quality questionable (moreso than any other method). 

On the other point, since they leave the 'white' in the image, you're going to have to either use big block images (with no whitespace in the middle) or meticulously cut them to look good. Technically you can just print the background as the color of the shirt, but IMO it does not look very good.



T-BOT said:


> The posters Graphic on his/hers lead post is NOT A PROBLEM AT ALL to reproduce as High Quality Plastisol Transfers.
> 
> .... your comment/info/opinion is a GAS, and an insult to the trades peeps that make plastisol transfer.



What plastisol companies will do a grayscale effect without charging extra for it? I've never seen and reference to a plastisol company being able to print a gradient while only charging for 1 spot color (which would be all that owuld be cost-effective for only a dozen shirts at a time).

I could be wrong of course (hell, I'd be happy if I was wrong -- this would give me some more flexibility in my own plastisol designs , but as far as I've seen it gets expense to go beyond the basics like that.



T-BOT said:


> Wow, slow down big boy. Its a Sample.
> 
> ......again too funny. Bwahahahaha


Well, at least that one was MEANT to be funny


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Twinge said:


> What plastisol companies will do a grayscale effect without charging extra for it? I've never seen and reference to a plastisol company being able to print a gradient while only charging for 1 spot color (which would be all that owuld be cost-effective for only a dozen shirts at a time).
> 
> I could be wrong of course (hell, I'd be happy if I was wrong -- this would give me some more flexibility in my own plastisol designs , but as far as I've seen it gets expense to go beyond the basics like that.


Woh! you are way off again. One more strike and your out. LOL 

well, the companys I know DON'T charge extra for the GREY you are talking about if it is done with BLACK PERCENTAGES. THEY ONLY Charge you for 1 SPOT Color, BLACK. I'm Talking about plastisol transfers here.  

Ripleys Believe it or Not......bwahahahah


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

So what companies are you talking about. DO they have a website. And after looking at your arguments, it seems i should do digital transfers for my white shirts. So i print them and press them myself? Or do i get a company to print my digital transfers. What companies on the internet make plasticol. I was looking a while back and saw one that did. I dont remember the website though.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jblack, a lot of very bad advice has been offered in this thread that doesn't take into account your situation or your individual questions (talking about wholesale quantities of a thousand when you were asking about twelve pieces, confusing plastisol and digital transfer when you asked about digital transfer, etc. for example). I'd be very careful about any conclusions you drew from here. The forums are full of good information, but you do have to be careful to sift the good from the bad.

Twinge may or may not have made one mistake (half-tones are just one spot colour - I have no idea if plastisol transfer printers actually charge it as such, but they should), but otherwise seems to be the only person who is actually _listening_ to what you are saying before posting.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

I found a place to do plastisols for less than 2 dollars 1 color. I think i will go with that and buy a small heat press to practice with. Unless someone can tell me otherwise. I have a few other designs im working with. Most of them use gradient though so should i go ahead and try the plastisol or get digital transfers? I knwo some websites do plastisols but do any websites do digitals becasue the only wide format printer is one of the new heavy duty epsons at school that prints like 2 feet wide.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jblack™ said:


> I found a place to do plastisols for less than 2 dollars 1 color. I think i will go with that and buy a small heat press to practice with. Unless someone can tell me otherwise.


Plastisol transfers are good. Small heat presses are something that most people live to regret, but a lot of people start there and if that's all your budget allows you might too (generally though most people on the forums seem to regret starting small and wish they'd just bought a 15x15 to begin with).

It depends what you mean by "practice" too. If you mean that at a pretty basic level, as Lucy said you can use a home iron or a crappy homemade heat press. If you're going to sell those, give them away, etc. you'll want a real press, but if you literally just want to get a design on a t-shirt to see how it looks before outsourcing the production, then a home printer and iron can give you that very cheaply.

(since you are wanting up to a dozen pieces, I'm guessing you have an end use in mind - so a heat press is probably a better idea though)



Jblack™ said:


> Most of them use gradient though so should i go ahead and try the plastisol or get digital transfers?


If they're one coloured gradients (i.e. black through grey) plastisol is fine, if they're muti-coloured (i.e. red fading to purple) you might want to look at digital transfers. You can do both with plastisol transfers, but it's not as practical (or therefore cost effective) to do multi-colour gradients in a non-digital environment.



Jblack™ said:


> I knwo some websites do plastisols but do any websites do digitals


You'd expect that some sites would, but it's been asked on the forums before and no-one has been able to suggest anything. I'm sure if you posted a service request in the classifieds on this website you'd have many members knocking down your door to offer you their services. A printer doesn't cost much though, which is probably why not many (if any) people formally offer that service. If you can afford a heat press, you can afford a printer to print your own digital transfers (and might as well do so to save yourself the money).


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

when i say small i mean a 15 by 15 lol. Im sayins small to some of the others i've seen/heard about. Thanks fo rthe info. From what it seems im going to print out some digitals when i go back to school and try those out as well as get some plastisols to try out. Thanks for your help. I am going to get a basic heat press to "practice" and see how everything is done before i go serious or commercial. Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jblack™ said:


> when i say small i mean a 15 by 15 lol. Im sayins small to some of the others i've seen/heard about.


Fair enough - that is certainly small for some; everything's relative. Some people here have 16x20's and up, and the press I use (not own!) is about 48x40", so 15x15 can be relatively small. I'm guessing it's the most commonly owned size by members of this forum though.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

i saw a nice 9x12. mos tof my designs are 10x10 or less. I only have one thats 10x10.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Solmu said:


> Twinge may or may not have made one mistake (half-tones are just one spot colour - I have no idea if plastisol transfer printers actually charge it as such, but they should), but otherwise seems to be the only person who is actually _listening_ to what you are saying before posting.
> 
> ..
> 
> If they're one coloured gradients (i.e. black through grey) plastisol is fine, if they're muti-coloured (i.e. red fading to purple) you might want to look at digital transfers. You can do both with plastisol transfers, but it's not as practical (or therefore cost effective) to do multi-colour gradients in a non-digital environment.


Thanks for the clarification, Solmu. Looks like I have some questioning to do with the plastisol companies; we might have a little more 'color' to work with than we thought =)

Sorry for the bit of confusion there Jblack -- looks like Solmu sorted it out nicely though.



Solmu said:


> Fair enough - that is certainly small for some; everything's relative. Some people here have 16x20's and up, and the press I use (not own!) is about 48x40", so 15x15 can be relatively small. I'm guessing it's the most commonly owned size by members of this forum though.


Yeeeeesh! I can't even imagine that; that's huge! What sorts of projects require that size of press?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Twinge said:


> Solmu said:
> 
> 
> > _ the press I use (not own!) is about 48x40"_
> ...


I think the press is so large to make doing fabric lengths easier... it's fairly small for that really. Coastal have presses up to 54x103, which is pretty amazing. It would certainly be overkill for just doing t-shirts, though it certainly makes it easy to line the t-shirt up


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Jblack, a lot of very bad advice has been offered in this thread that doesn't take into account your situation or your individual questions (talking about wholesale quantities of a thousand when you were asking about twelve pieces, confusing plastisol and digital transfer when you asked about digital transfer, etc. for example). I'd be very careful about any conclusions you drew from here. The forums are full of good information, but you do have to be careful to sift the good from the bad.


I would think someone in the Imprint Business for 30 years would know a thing or 2 and be a better resource for info ( that some pay for $$$$ ) than re-writers for example. 

But yes I do agree that the web is full on fiction writers.
But Google and others are working on that.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

The initial designed posted is easily done as a screenprint, digital transfer, plastisol transfer or dye sublimation transfer. The real relative point is the 1 dozen number and a lack of any equipment. 15x15 Heatpress without a bunch of bells and whistles is going to run $630-$650 shipped free. Epson printer is going to run for standard size around $80 but a larger format such as the 1280 will move you up quite a bit. Inks for digital printing and dye sublimation are cost points to look at as well....these companies make money on the inks for the most part. There are a lot of screen printers here who can give you a price on printing that design for a dozen shirts. Remember screen set up fees and the small run will have costs involved. Custom transfer folks like Dowling Graphics, Impulse, Ace Transfer Co. can all give you a price on custom plastisol transfers. As far as printing the simple one color gradient...I see no problem printing it in any format. The best advice will come when you actually talk with a screenprinter or a plastisol transfer printer. They will give you exact numbers and the best information for your first run. All intentions on this forum are good intentions for the most part. Keep asking questions but do a bit of research on your own from the folks that can actually produce what you want, they are just a phone call away.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for that info too. A lot of printers are charging 2 per shirt and with the gradient 4. This isnt bad for my purposes. A 1 color shirt printecd 12 for 2 dollars each. But i feel the curiousity coming out in me and want ot try it myself. I have a small one screen printing kit i got at a hobby store but this heat transfer business is making me curious.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Jblack™ said:


> Thanks for that info too. A lot of printers are charging 2 per shirt and with the gradient 4. This isnt bad for my purposes. A 1 color shirt printecd 12 for 2 dollars each. But i feel the curiousity coming out in me and want ot try it myself. I have a small one screen printing kit i got at a hobby store but this heat transfer business is making me curious.


I really like the stock plastisol transfers I have purchased and they press so easy. There is a current thread going right now...If you look at todays posts...I think its something like screenprintig vs plastisol transfers vs heatpress. Something like that...anyway, Lou(Badalou) is giving a price for one color plastisol transfers in a run of 24 and they are less than 2 bucks each. Lou is also very familiar with digital transfers. You should take a look at this thread if you havent already. I dont understand the 2 dollar upcharge for the gradient...makes no sense to me at all. I would like to see your design done as a two color image in plastisol (blk/Wht) but it could be done as one color in black.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> You are way off on this one.
> 
> The posters Graphic on his/hers lead post is NOT A PROBLEM AT ALL to reproduce as High Quality Plastisol Transfers.
> 
> .... your comment/info/opinion is a GAS, and an insult to the trades peeps that make plastisol transfer.


I think you need to reread Twinge's posts for clarity. 

He started off talking about plastisol transfers, and then clearly changed subjects when he posted about about OPAQUE transfers (printed from your computer). When he made the "block images" comment, he was talking about OPAQUE transfers, not plastisol.



> And yes, opaque transfers do work on dark shirts -- but would not work very well with the type of design he's doing at all. They only work well with big block images for the most part, and the quality is often questionable.


But to bring it back to the topic, I think twinge and motoskingraphix have given you some good advice for your specific situation.

Some of the companies on the plastisol transfer list may ALSO print digital inkjet transfers for you (you may need to just call them or visit their websites to find out all they do).

As Lucy and others have mentioned, you can also place a SERVICE REQUEST post in the T-Shirt Classfieds here at T-ShirtForums.com to find fellow members of the forum that may be able to help you out with your printing needs.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow...thanks Rodney...usually I am the dink that causes all sorts of dilemas! Hell....now I just delete my posts in the morning to save yoiu the trouble! Welcome home!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> usually I am the dink that causes all sorts of dilemas!


Nah, you've posted tons of helpful info (especially in the vinyl transfer arena) that has helped me and probably countless other members


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Heat transfers may be the way to go - but do keep in mind that you'll be limited to light-colored shirts (white/ash) with those,.


correction folks, the term by Twinge "heat transfers" is in reference to jet/clc transfers for light color t-shirts ( i think ), not plastisol transfers. 

Although, You can use an opaque version of such to print on all color shirts. This also makes them more durable too. 

....just a clarification nothing more.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Well what about this press to use until i get serious. It would be a practice press to get the technique down. I want to go 9x12 becasue i want to see if i really want ot do the heat pressing myself or just forget the whole idea and pay. Im going to end up paying but the whole process seems "fun"? So i want to try it out and see. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

No such thing as a practice press and the learning curve is about two hours. Buy equipment you can actually use as a hobby or investment. Stay away from a 9x12.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Good advice. From the way you guys make it seem, it sounds like the learning curve would be much longer, weeks or even months.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Jblack™ said:


> Good advice. From the way you guys make it seem, it sounds like the learning curve would be much longer, weeks or even months.


The basics of pressing can be learned pretty quickly; it's the subtlties that take a lifetime =)


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Twinge said:


> The basics of pressing can be learned pretty quickly; it's the subtlties that take a lifetime =)


See thats what i meant. Im trying to eventually get to a level where im able to print professional quality. Its the subtlties that make the difference. Im gettign them professionally printed though and pending on the quality of Continental Clothing those will be the shirts i use.


----------



## mandy (Aug 26, 2006)

dye sublimation transfer prints is the way to go. the shirts looks great and the feel and comfort will impress everyone. not many are doing it proffesionally but will be more available in US, Europe, Australia

not many company can offer this service in china esp for small orders.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree dye sub is a cool printing method. I disagree about how everyone would love to wear polyester content shirts. I dont and wont and my customers dont want them as well. Now as new materials are produced(Vapor) the market may open up...but blanks still cost around $4.50 each and cost is cost.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Last I heard, the people that invented Dye Sublimation have taken full control of the market and it's very expensive to do (and can be quite annoying to do as well). It's another one of those quality-to-cost comparisons, which will land different for every company =)


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

I had an idea. Is there some way you can do airbrushing t-shirt ink onto a shirt? Maybe if you created stencils for each color and airbrushed each color a thick layer (like screening a shirt) it could some out good. Then cure it? Has anyone ever heard of this or tried it?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Why dont you just airbrush with the paints specially made for that exact purpose.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Jblack™ said:


> I had an idea. Is there some way you can do airbrushing t-shirt ink onto a shirt? Maybe if you created stencils for each color and airbrushed each color a thick layer (like screening a shirt) it could some out good. Then cure it? Has anyone ever heard of this or tried it?


it sounds like alot of work man.
why not just order some custom plastisol transfers.

they are not expensive.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm sure there are some advantages in the look/style you can achieve by airbrushing that can't be done as easily with plastisol. Everyone will have their own opinions about which route will offer the best quality, most originality, etc.

Airbrushing hasn't been talked about a lot on these forums, but it was discussed a bit in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4864


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

forgot about that thread. 

by the way, the shirt that THE GAME is wearing with the site-com letters, I made that.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> forgot about that thread.
> 
> by the way, the shirt that THE GAME is wearing with the site-com letters, I made that.


For real? If i got my custom plastisols, i could always go to a printer and get them to press the transfers? Because im not getting the press at the moment, early next year i will.


----------



## mandy (Aug 26, 2006)

blacks, printers will normally charge set up fees for small orders. may be difficult to find printers for small jobs - be pricey.
where are you based?,country.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Im in USA. I have a simple desgin to be done, its just a line of text and a raindrop. You can call me "Black" btw. Im in the USA, NYC to be exact


----------

